# Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören



## Farbfieber (9. Januar 2012)

*Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Hallo,

wie die überschrift schon sagt, such ich kopfhörer. hab momentan von Creative ein Headset ( Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset), aber irgendwie glaube ich das ich für meine soundkarte was besseres brauche, als dieses Headset damit ich sie voll ausschöpfen kann. bzw den vollen klang dieser karte geniessen kann.

- maximales Budget : 70
*edit: maximales budget 150euro > echt oberste grenze*
- offen oder geschlossen: egal
- Soundkarte : Asus Xonar DX PCIe
- Anwendungsbereich : Filme 5%, Musik 70%, 25% Spiele
- Musikgeschmack? Deutschrock 80% (Frei.Wild,Toxpack usw.) Metalcore 10% (HeavenShallBurn, AllThatRemains usw.) Hardcorepunk 10% (DropkickMurphys,ComebackKids usw.)


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

70€ ist wirklich das absolute Maximum? Aufgrund des noch deutlich vorhandenen Qualtätssteigerungspotentials würde ich nämlich um die 150-200€ ausgeben. 

Wenn du aber sagst, es geht nicht mehr, finden wir sicher eine passende Lösung.


----------



## choolio (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Dass du dir zu diesem Headset ne DX gegönnt hast spricht Bände... Wenn du für die Karte Geld hattest, würde ich , wie Madz, auch zu einem Hörer in besagtem Budgetbereich raten. Vorher macht ne SK eigentlich auch keinen Sinn. Bei schlechten Headsets noch weniger als bei Billigboxen... Aber da die SK eh da ist, und wenn du nicht mehr Geld ausgeben willt, mein absoluter Tipp : Creative Aurvana Live. Das ist ein sehr günstiger Hörer, der einem aber schon mal einen guten Vorgeschmack geben kann auf das, was wesentlich, WESENTLICH, teurere Hörer vorzutragen haben. In der PK gibts nichts besseres.

Aber such mal in den Taschen ob du noch was Kohle hast


----------



## Farbfieber (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

der grund weswegen ich mir ne neue soundkarte geholt hatte, war das mein onboard sound in modern warfare 3 öfters soundprobleme hatte, sprich wenn musik und spiel sound liefen, fing der sound an für ein paar sekunden richtig langsam zulaufen, da sich dieses problem weder mit updates, treiber aktualisieren oder windows installation beheben lies, hab ich mir ne neue soundkarte gekauft.

erst hatte ich die Creative X-Fi titanium die ich vlt einen tag hatte, und ich die treiber auf meinen win 7 64bit nicht installiert bekommen hatte, deswegen hab ich mir hier ne alternative empfehlen lassen.

sprich die soundkarte war zum behebene eines soundproblems angeschafft, aber da mein headset die kraft dieser soundkarte net verkraften kann, suche ich ebenhalt jetzt auch noch neue kopfhörer zum musik hören.

naja oke, maximal budget ändern ich mal auf 150euro aber mehr geht echt nicht.


----------



## Darkseth (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Für 150€ würd ich mal den hier Probieren: Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO Studio Studio-Kopfhrer


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Du solltest dich erst mal hier einlesen

Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer


----------



## Farbfieber (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

@ Kryptonite, das hab ich schon lange getan ^^


----------



## ToPPi (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Ganz ehrlich, ich würde mir mal den Superlux HD 681 anschauen. Für 20€ kriegst du damit ziemlich guten Sound. Ne ganz andere Welt als die ganzen Gamer Headsets und falls dir der Sound nicht langt, kannste dir immernoch nen DT770 holen.

Ist ein Geheimtipp und imo mit das Beste in der <100€ Klasse.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*



Br3u3r schrieb:


> @ Kryptonite, das hab ich schon lange getan ^^



Ok wollte nur Helfen


----------



## Blue_Gun (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*



ToPPi schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich würde mir mal den Superlux HD 681 anschauen. Für 20€ kriegst du damit ziemlich guten Sound. Ne ganz andere Welt als die ganzen Gamer Headsets und falls dir der Sound nicht langt, kannste dir immernoch nen DT770 holen.
> 
> Ist ein Geheimtipp und imo mit das Beste in der <100€ Klasse.



Wenn er aber 150€ ausgeben will/kann dann bekommt er um einiges mehr an Leistung als beim Superlux. Der Superlux ist sicherleich ein guter Hörer, aber kann mit Kopfhörern um 150€ nicht mithalten. Niemals.


----------



## ToPPi (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Aus dem ersten Post kann ich entnehmen, dass er zunächst nur maximal 70€ ausgeben wollte. Klar ist das seine Sache, wie viel er ausgibt, aber man muss ja nicht immer sein komplettes Budget nutzen, wenn einem auch weniger genügt. 

Dass der Superlux mit nem DT770 nicht mithält, dürfte offensichtlich sein..


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

@Br3u3r

Fahr doch mal nach Bremen zu studio 45 - Stereo, Heimkino, MultiRoom & HighEnd und hör dir einige Kopfhörer an! Kann jedenfalls nicht schaden.


----------



## Ollav (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Guten Morgen,
ich schreibe mein Anliegen einfach mal hier mit rein, da ich einen neuen Thread zu (fast) der selben Frage überflüssig wäre.

- maximales Budget: ~150€
- offen oder geschlossen? (eigentlich egal - hauptsache Ohrumschließend)
- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden? (ja - Asus Xonar DX)
  - Anwendungsbereich? Filme 10%, Spiele 45%, Musik 45%
- Musikgeschmack? Rock 40%, 8bit/Chiptune/VGM 40%, Trance 20%
 
Ich habe mich zwar schon etwas informiert und informieren lassen, aber leider kann ich mich nicht entscheiden 
Auch empfiehlt mir jeder was anderes (die einen AKG, die anderen Beyerdynamic wie auch hier im Thread, etc.)

Aktuell habe ich alte Philips (SHP8900) Kopfhörer die ich gerne gegen etwas "hochwertigeres" tauschen würde. (Philips SHP5401 fliegen hier auch noch irgendwo rum )
Ich hatte die Tage mal ein ohraufliegendes Headset hier, das ich leider  wieder zurückschicken muss, da es sehr an den Ohren gedrückt und nach  einigen Minuten tragen ziemlich geschmerzt hat. Deswegen würde ich, wie  beim Philips auch wieder ohrumschließende Kopfhörer wählen.

Auch würde ich ein Mikrofon benötigen, da habe ich mich allerdings noch nicht viel informiert.
Im Grunde möchte ich von meinem Logitech Desktop Microphone weg, da mit  aktiviertem Microphone Boost meine Tastaturanschläge dem  Gesprächspartner fast die Ohren weg geblasen hat und der mindestens 5m  entfernte Fernseher noch störend zu hören war. Bei deaktivierten  Microboost war so gut wie nichts mehr von mir zu hören, allerdings sehr  viel klarer wenn man mal direkt vor das Mikro gegangen ist.
Deswegen suche ich ein Mikrofon bei dem mich meine Gesprächspartner bei  deaktiviertem Microboost klar verstehen und meine Tastatur bzw.  Fernseher eben nicht. Hier im Forum wurde da das Zalman MIC1 und  Speedlink SPES empfohlen, allerdings konnte ich das mit dem Microboost  nicht in Erfahrung bringen.

Glaube das war etwas zu ausführlich 
Danke im Voraus für die Informationen


----------



## Madz (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Also Mikro:

[User-Review] Antlion ModMic

Und dazu einen Kopfhörer der 150€ Klasse:

[Übersicht] Empfehlenswerte HiFi-Kopfhörer in 6 Preisklassen unterteilt - Grobe Kaufempfehlung


----------



## Ollav (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich wirklich 2-4 Wochen für ein Mikrofon warten will - das ist ehrlich ein Grund das nicht zu kaufen  Zumal mir Amazon.com verweigert das an meine Adresse zu schicken.

Mit der Kopfhörer Übersicht bin ich genau so schlau wie vorher. Wie schon geschrieben fehlt mir die Entscheidung welches dieser Kopfhörer es werden soll.


----------



## Madz (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*



> Ich weiß nicht ob ich wirklich 2-4 Wochen für ein Mikrofon warten will - das ist ehrlich ein Grund das nicht zu kaufen  Zumal mir Amazon.com verweigert das an meine Adresse zu schicken.


Gibt es direkt beim Hersteller. Es gab auch schon User, die nur 6 Werktage warten mussten.  Und es lohnt sich in dem Fall wirklich, die Geduld aufzubringen. Hast du mal die Soundbeispiele gehört? Ich nutze eine sehr laute, mechanische Razer Black Widow Ultimate und man hört von der Tastatur kaum etwas.


Aus welchem Ort kommst du?


----------



## Ollav (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Spielt mein Ort eine Rolle? Anonsten - Coburg
Hier gibt es weit und breit keine Hardware geschweige denn "Audio"-Läden wenn du darauf hinaus willst.

Ich werd mir das Modmic mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen  Bleibt noch die Kopfhörer Frage


----------



## Madz (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Kannst du die 70 km zu Thomann.de nach Burggebrach fahren? Dort hast du eine RIESEN Auswahl an Kopfhörer zum Probehören.


----------



## Ollav (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Okay wusste gar nicht das Thomann in der Nähe von Bamberg ist.
Dauert nichtmal eine Stunde - also kein Problem an sich.


----------



## Madz (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Ja, worauf wartest du dann noch?


----------



## Ollav (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Bei Thomann vor Ort wurden es dann doch die AKG K 701 Kopfhörer 
Auf das Modmic muss ich nun auch warten ^^


----------



## Madz (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Das ging aber schnell .  


Für den würde ich aber noch eine Asus Xonar Essence STX kaufen.


----------



## Ollav (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Kurze Response für Madz:
Modmic ist gestern angekommen und konnte es Heute in der Postfiliale abholen. Versand hat also 16 Tage gedauert und musste nicht zum Zoll rennen.


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Und zufrieden?


----------



## Ollav (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Suuuuuuper fantastisch.
Meine TeamSpeak-Partner haben auch sofort den Unterschied gemerkt. 1A werde ich selbst weiter empfehlen.
Das Kabel ist halt ala Longcat - loooooooooong ^^


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Kabelbinder helfen oder sleeven


----------



## Ollav (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Das Kabel stört in meinem Fall nicht, es ist nur lang


----------



## Ollav (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören*

Das fertige Werk 

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/3554/akgk701.png


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

